# PubMed- Herb-partition moxibustion relieves chronic visceral hyperalgesia and 5-HT concentration in colon mucosa of rats.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Herb-partition moxibustion relieves chronic visceral hyperalgesia and 5-HT concentration in colon mucosa of rats.*

Neurol Res. 2008 Dec 23;

Authors: Zhou EH, Liu HR, Wu HG, Shi Y, Wang XM, Yao LQ, Zhong YS, Yang Y

OBJECTIVE: The aim of this study was to evaluate the effect of herb-partition moxibustion on rectal sensory thresholds and to analyse possible mechanism of herb-partition moxibustion in treating chronic visceral hypersensitivity rats. METHODS: Herb-partition moxibustion was administered to chronic visceral hypersensitivity rats for 7 days (once daily). Two moxa cylinders were used for each point in one treatment. Chronic visceral hypersensitivity rats without herb-partition moxibustion and normal rats were chosen as the control groups. Detection of abdominal withdrawal reflex was performed during 30-90 minutes after the first treatment. After seven treatments, a segment of distal colon (5 cm in length) was harvested, and 5-hydroxytryptamine concentration in the colon tissue was detected by enzyme-linked immunosorbent assay. RESULTS: Herb-partition moxibustion significantly depressed abnormally increased AWR scores from the rectus abdominis in response to colorectal distention stimulation at strengths of 40 and 60 mmHg. Herb-partition moxibustion decreased 5-hydroxytryptamine concentration in colon tissue of chronic visceral hypersensitivity rats. CONCLUSION: Herb-partition moxibustion enhances the pain threshold of chronic visceral hypersensitivity rats and restores normal sensitivity by 5-hydroxytryptamine concentration decreased in the colon tissue. However, whether herb-partition moxibustion could enhance the pain threshold of IBS patients or not is not concluded in this study because of only small sample rats experiment.

PMID: 19108755 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

